# New Here!



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone! I thought I'd take a minute to introduce myself. My name is Rosa, and I am from Southwest Virginia. I have a 23 yr old Draft/QH cross named Beauty. I've had Beauty since July of 2004. She has been staying on my sister's property for the past 2 years while me and my husband traveled. Now that I'm home to stay I plan to invest in a second horse after the first of the year.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME ROSA :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!   Nice to have you on here with us horse crazy ppl! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Rosa, good luck and have fun looking for your new horse friend. Sure would like to see a picture of Beauty. I like any draft crosses.


----------



## virginia_gurl (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll do my best to get a pic or two of her on here. I'll have to scan them, but I'll post them soon!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

heya  welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

